# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Gnobot: La mise à jour de l'ingé est arriv ... wait wat ?!

## Carpette

Imotep à vous amis lecteurs.
 Ça fait maintenant un bon petit moment que la bêta de Gnobot est lancée, et on avait plus reparlé ici du jeu, alors voila quelques nouvelles fraiches à l'occasion d'une grosse mise à jour (ça faisait longtemps aussi qu'on en avait pas fait).
 On arrive au terme du dev' à priori, quasiment toutes les fonctionnalités ont été implémentées, le travail d'équilibrage suis son cours (on a besoin de vos retours pour ça), bref on avance.
 Pour avoir un peu de sang neuf et tester les modifications de la mise à jour, une nouvelle vague de clé bêta va être faite. Vous avez donc jusqu'à vendredi midi pour vous inscrire ici, et les clés devraient arriver le même jour dans le cours de l'après midi (vérifiez votre boite à spam, il semblerait que les boites hotmail nous apprécient moyen).
 Au programme:

refonte de certaines infobullesrajouts de diverses fonctionnalités (notamment lorsque votre robot arrive au niveau 6)un système de "Boss" implémentéde nouveaux objets font leur apparition (usines automatiques, armes de corp à corp, armes de tir, ...)changement de la formule d'expérience à faire pour passer au niveau suivantmodification des prix de certains équipements pour les mettre plus en adéquations avec leur puissancesélection des objets du jour (avec 10% de réduction sur l'un d'entre eux)possibilité de s'envoyer des messages privésrajout du lancement de rocher dans la figurej'aime les oeufs au platnerf du renvoyeur de tirboost du champ de forceet encore plein d'autres trucs, vous avez la liste précise sur le site 
 Bref on a mis du temps à la faire, mais y'a du contenu.
 Je terminerai en illustrant la news avec une petite sélection des robots  qui ont gagné le titre de "plus beau robot du jour", et de Usinar (le 4ème en partant de la gauche), ce  rascal qui trust le haut du classement depuis 1 mois, et qui gagne le  tournoi de la semaine depuis la même durée (mais on l'aura un jour, on  l'aura !)

Voir la news (4 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Mr Ianou

Mon dieu c'est le jeu de combat construction qu'on rêvait quand on était petit. 

Et il le perfectionne de jour en jour.

Ça me rappelle quand je faisais des robots avec des pièces de LEGO qu'on avait d'Emmaus et qu'on faisait de ces monstres avec les différentes pièces entre la collection pirates et SF  ::'(: . Avec les pièces en formes d'ailes, je construisais des méga tunker)

----------


## Jotunn

Ah, je vais peut être avoir une clé pour la bêta finalement!

----------


## Jibece

> j'aime les oeufs au plat


Coupain  ::):

----------


## M0zArT

Le 4ème est une sorte d'hommage à Miyazaki ?

----------


## Hexa

American McGee's Saint Nicolas

----------


## Carpette

Je présumes oui Mozart, faut demander à son créateur :P

----------


## Eve

Décidément, le site ne m'aime pas. Deux fois que je fais une demande de clé beta (lors de la première beta, et celle là) et je ne reçois rien. on verra demain matin.

----------


## col vert

Bouffe tes pommes connasse.

----------


## Enigma

> American McGee's Saint Nicolas


J'ai ris  :^_^:

----------


## WaT

Je pense que tu voulais dire "wait wHat"  ::):

----------


## Yank31

Hhhhhhhhhhh... wat?

----------


## Louck

> # nerf du renvoyeur de tir
> # boost du champ de force


Je viens de voir des combats des mecs qui ont ce dernier, et il semble un peu trop bien tenir... C'est possible d'avoir plus d'informations à propos de ces objets ? (combien ils bloquent/retournent, coût énergie, quand ca tombe...).

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Je viens de m'inscrire...
Pas mal joli le site.

----------


## Carpette

Luc, on a re-modifié le champ de force, il consomme dorénavant de plus en plus d'énergie.

Sinon, on a arrêté la liste des bêta testeurs. Votre clé n'arrivera pas de suite, on vient de lancer un gros changement, et tant qu'à faire, on va faire débuter les nouveaux joueurs directement avec ce nouveau système, histoire d'avoir  des avis ET des anciens utilisateurs, ET des nouveaux.

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Je me suis inscrit vers minuit, c'est pas trop grave ? 
Il y environs combien de bêta-testeur ?

----------


## Jotunn

Bon, alors les clés bêta ça dit quoi?

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

J'ai toujours pas la mienne.

----------


## Carpette

> Sinon, on a arrêté la liste des bêta testeurs. *Votre clé n'arrivera pas de suite*, on vient de lancer un gros changement, et tant qu'à faire, on va faire débuter les nouveaux joueurs directement avec ce nouveau système, histoire d'avoir  des avis ET des anciens utilisateurs, ET des nouveaux.


Je peux pas faire plus précis pour le moment.
On a retenu un peu plus de 200 nouveaux bêta-testeurs

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Combien de joueurs au total ?

----------


## Jotunn

> Je peux pas faire plus précis pour le moment.
> On a retenu un peu plus de 200 nouveaux bêta-testeurs


Ok! Je m'en inquiétais parceque comme initialement c'était prévu pour aujourd'hui ::P:

----------


## Pilosite

et diantre, encore raté la beta moi... bon bah tant pis j'y jouerais dans 5 ans

----------


## Carpette

Tu n'as pas lu les derniers messages on dirait ...

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Pas plus de précision ?

----------


## Pilosite

Carpette : si, mais j'ai juste pas fait d'inscription sur le site à la date indiquée, ça limite donc vachement ma possibilité d'accéder à la Beta.

----------


## Loddfafnir

Des gens ont reçu leurs clés ?

Sinon, si jamais une autorité passe par là, une idée approximative de la date de réception ?

----------


## Carpette

Personne n'a reçu de clé pour la simple et bonne raison que nous ne les avons pas encore envoyées.
Nous implémentons une nouvelle façon de programmer son robot, et afin d'avoir des retours de personnes qui n'ont pas eu l'ancien système dans les mains, nous retenons l'envoi des nouvelles clé le temps de terminer cette fonctionnalité.

L'envoi des clé devrai avoir lieu au plus tard la semaine prochaine, mais je ne peux pas vous donner de date précise, puisqu'il y a une phase de débug qui doit se faire avant la mise en ligne.

----------


## Loddfafnir

D'accord, merci beaucoup =)

----------


## Carpette

Hop, des news sur les clé.
On met en ligne le nouveau système de programmation demain, juste aprés que le tournoi de la semaine ai été fini (on va éviter de le pourrir en ruinant la prog des finalistes).

Les possibilités de programmations sont bien plus nombreuses qu'avant, les anciens vont être un peu perdu au départ, mais ça devrait revenir rapidement.
Comme tout nouveau système, il se peut qu'il reste des bugs dedans, donc, on aura besoin que vous cherchiez la petite bête dedans, histoire de le faire crasher.

Autre chose, ce nouveau système de programmation va nous obliger à effacer votre programmation actuelle (le nouveau système n'étant absolument pas compatible avec l'ancien).
Donc c'est normal si lorsque vous vous reconnecterez sur votre robot, tout sa programmation a disparu.

Dernière chose, pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore reçu leur clé  ... *roulement de tambour* vous l'aurez lundi; le temps pour nous et les bêta testeurs actuels de bourriner un peu le nouveau système de programmation, et de dégrossir la chose.

----------


## Pandalex

Wouhou ! ('fin jespère)

----------


## Carpette

Mise à jour en ligne.
Vous pouvez revenir vous foutre sur la gueule.

----------


## Carpette

250 clés en cours d'envoi au moment même où j'écris ces lignes.
Si vous n'êtes pas parmis les heureux élus ... désolé (mais on a gardé vos mails pour un prochain envoi).

Il n'y aura plus d'annonce pour de nouvelles inscriptions à la béta, vu qu'on a eu une demande de clé supérieure à ce qu'on comptait envoyer, donc si vous n'avez rien reçu, vous aurez peut être un mail sans lire d'annonce sur CPC.

Encore une fois, vos retours sont importants pour nous, donc n'hésitez pas à en faire sur le forum du jeu, ou sur le forum CanardPC (il y a un topic Gnobot ici)

----------


## Rat-Cochon de l'espace

Le prochain envoi est prévu pour quelle année au juste ?

----------


## Gwargl

Bien vu le nouveau mode de programmation. Plus intuitif que l'ancien.

----------


## Pandalex

Je connaissais pas l'ancien mais le "?" en face de la première flèche qui reste en permanence me perturbe ...

----------

